# Pillarbox ads/promos



## Nick79 (Sep 5, 2006)

If you check CNN's HD feed, you'll get to see that they got the promo for 'black in America' advertised on the pillarboxes and not on the main screen.

Has anybody else has seen these on this or any other channels?


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Our local station has used the pillarboxes on their HD feeds before for severe thunderstorm warnings, but this is the first I've seen it used for ads


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

I didn't see it but I can't believe it's taken this long to start seeing advertising on pillar boxes. When I first turned on my HDTV a couple years ago and looked at all the unused space I was shocked that the greedy TV folks hadn't explored that immediately.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw the ads in the left and right bars as well. Too bad they don't put ads to one side and list the topics the newscast will be covering next in the other.. sort of what ESPN does.


----------

